# Someone wanna come buy the elaborate kimono stand at my Nook's?



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2020)

And let me catalog it, preferably?  I can't afford it lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi there! If it's still available, I'd love to buy the Elaborate Kimono Stand, and I'd be happy to let you catalog it.  : D


----------

